# récupérer une sauvegarde d'emails dans Mail



## ronparchita (4 Février 2014)

Je suis encore embêté, au secours !

Je rappelle brièvement les étapes qui ont précédés mon problème du jour.

Je ne parvenais plus à récupérer mes emails via Mail sur ma boite Yahoo POP

J'ai effacé cette boite. Je n'ai pas prêté suffisamment attention à une fenêtre qui m'a avisé de l'effacement de tous mes emails Yahoo sur mon ordi. J'ai lancé une nouvelle configuration de Mail sur Yahoo qui ne m'a pas laissé de choix. Je suis passé en IMAP.
J'ai récupéré tous mes emails en mémoire sur ma boite Yahoo. Il me manquait tous ceux qui n'y étaient plus et dont j'ai le plus grand besoin.
Via Time Machine, j'ai récupéré une partie (seulement) des emails stockés sur mon ordi avant l'effacement.

Apparemment, la nouvelle configuration de Yahoo en IMAP a modifié sur mon ordi les noms des dossiers et empêché que la récupération sur Time Machine trouve sa place dans ces nouveaux dossiers.
Dans la colonne de gauche de ma fenêtre de Mail j'ai vu apparaitre dans la rubrique "SUR MON MAC" un dossier Time Machine et un sous dossier "INBOX". C'est dans ce sous dossier qu'apparaissent tous les emails récupérés, mais outre qu'il en manque, il n'y a pas de distinction entre les emails reçus et les emails envoyés.

Lors d'une recherche des emails adressés à un correspondant, j'ai pu constater que je ne retrouve que les emails envoyés qui ont reçu une réponse. Pour moi c'est grave car j'ai envoyé des informations qui n'avaient pas toujours de réponses. Et j'ai besoin de les retrouver tant pour les contenus que les dates d'envoi. 

Quelques jours avant la défaillance de Yahoo, j'avais lancé en test une nouvelle sauvegarde dites évolutive via Tribackup. Cette sauvegarde stocke les anciennes situations. Il me suffirait d'aller récupérer mes emails la vielle de la cata pour les retrouver tous.

Je risque cependant d'avoir le même problème qu'avec TIME MACHINE, les dossiers d'alors ayant disparus.

Que puis-je faire ? recréer les dossiers disparus dans Mail. Est-ce que ça ne va pas empêcher Mail de fonctionner. Y a-t-il une solution ? 

J'ai une copie boutable de mon disque dur mise à jour une fois par jour. Je pourrais démarrer sur cette copie et tester, voir comment ça marche, sachant que lors de la prochaine sauvegarde de mon ordi, ça effacera dans cette copie boutable tout ce qui n'est pas sur mon ordi.

Et puis je viens de voir que sur mes 3 boites 2 sont en IMAP et c'elle de FREE est en POP. Peut-on recréer une boite YAHOO.POP quand on est en Yahoo.IMAP

Des idées ? 

D'avance merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2014)

Ah tiens j'ai déjà lu ce posteur , mézoodonc

bon ton probleme vient initialement d'une mauvaise gestion ( par toi) de ton compte pop
on le repete souvent 
ne PAS laisser les messages dans reception envoyés , mais les ranger dans des BAL persos (" sur mon mac")
dans l'ideal on peut même pratiquer la stragégie inbox outbox zero
(c'est à dire rangées tous les T , semaine , mois ou même tous les jours)

et là même en cas d'effacement de compte les messages sont..."sur mon mac"
(à se demander pourquoi Apple a nommé cette zone là ainsi, non?)

par ailleurs il devait y avoir une erreur de reglage  Mail concernant les archives ( en ligne)
il  est judicieux de ...tout garder ( en ligne)

edit
et je crois que tu as interet à potasser ce que sont des sauvegardes parce que là tu te prends le chou pour rien

SI tu as des sauvegardes d'avant l'effacement 
ben t'as tout
que ce soit via clone ou tout betement time machine
(ou les deux si les deux sont faits conjointement , sur des disques differents evidemment)


----------



## ronparchita (5 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah tiens j'ai déjà lu ce posteur , mézoodonc
> 
> bon ton probleme vient initialement d'une mauvaise gestion ( par toi) de ton compte pop
> on le repete souvent
> ne PAS laisser les messages dans reception envoyés , mais les ranger dans des BAL persos (" sur mon mac")


Je ne le savais pas 
Si tout le monde le dit

Si Apple le sait, pourquoi n'a t-il pas automatisé cette opération ? Parce qu'il suffirait que tout soit automatiquement rangé dans "messages reçu" "messages envoyés" et "brouillons" dans la rubrique "SUR MON MAC" pour ne pas avoir à s'en soucier. Mais peut-être èrre-je. La configuration existe peut-être. 



pascalformac a dit:


> dans l'ideal on peut même pratiquer la stragégie inbox outbox zero
> (c'est à dire rangées tous les T , semaine , mois ou même tous les jours)
> 
> et là même en cas d'effacement de compte les messages sont..."sur mon mac"
> (à se demander pourquoi Apple a nommé cette zone là ainsi, non?)


Inbox c'est reçus et l'autre c'est envoyés, c'est ça ?



pascalformac a dit:


> par ailleurs il devait y avoir une erreur de reglage  Mail concernant les archives ( en ligne)
> il  est judicieux de ...tout garder ( en ligne)



Au départ, quand j'ai règlé mes comptes  je me suis mis à la place de quelqu'un qui a besoin de consulter ses emails reçus et envoyés de n'importe ou dans le monde sans avoir son 24" sous la main.
Donc, pour mes trois boites, les brouillons sont stockés sur le serveur, les messages envoyés sont stockés sur le serveur et jamais effacés, les courriers indésirables ne sont pas stockés sur le serveur, le courrier indesirable n'est pas stocké sur le serveur et les messages de la BAL (je suppose qu'il s'agit des indésirables sont supprimé de la BAL apres une semaine.
Il n'y a rien pour la conservation des messages sur le serveur.
Je viens d'aller sur le serveur Yahoo, mes messages les plus ancien sont d'avril 2013 pour les envoyes, mai 2013 pour les reçus. Pour moi c'est insuffisant. Je n'ai trouvé aucun règlage pour augmenter cette durée, je pense que les messages sont effacés au fur et à mesure que le maxi de memoire autorisée est atteint.



pascalformac a dit:


> SI tu as des sauvegardes d'avant l'effacement
> ben t'as tout
> que ce soit via clone ou tout betement time machine
> (ou les deux si les deux sont faits conjointement , sur des disques differents evidemment)


Evidemment 

J'avais 10 000 messages gardés avant l'effacement de la boite Yahoo. J'en ai recupéré 8200 avec Time Machine y compris ceux qui étaient sur le serveur Yahoo, celui que j'utilise le plus fréquemment. J'en ai perdu pas mal.
J'ai une sauvegarde sur Evolutive de Tribackup dans maison, bibliothèque, Mail, V2, stockage des versions successives dont la premiere des emails (et derniere avant l'effacement) dans un dossier qui regroupe toutes les versions au jour le jour. Il y a celle de POP-moi@pop.mail.yahoo.fr qui pese 5,1 Go et qui comporte reçus, envoyés, brouillons, et je crois aussi corbeille.
Sur mon disque boutable lancé pour l'occasion, j'ai ramené dans Mail, V2 le dossier POP de Yahoo. Puis j'ai relancé Mail, mais il n'y a eu aucune modification. Je n'ai pas retrouvé mes emails ni les boites envoyé etc..
Je suis tres embêté 
Fallait-il rebouté sur le disque externe ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Je ne le savais pas
> Si tout le monde le dit&#8230;
> 
> Si Apple le sait, pourquoi n'a t-il pas automatisé cette opération ?


tu n'as pas compris 
en POP  la partie du haut ( reception brouillon envoye spam) ce sont des fichiers en dur sur le mac
(pas en imap)

Mais et Mail previent
si on *supprime* le compte , cette partie là (de ce compte) est supprimée

les RANGEMENTS sont laissés à l'initiative de l'utilisateur



> Inbox c'est reçus et l'autre c'est envoyés, c'est ça ?


on progresse




> Au départ, quand j'ai règlé mes comptes  je me suis mis à la place de quelqu'un qui a besoin de consulter ses emails reçus et envoyés de n'importe ou dans le monde sans avoir son 24" sous la main.


si départ c'etait il y a longtemps   t'as fait  le mauvais choix 

ce que tu cherches à faire est fait tranquille via...IMAP
(imap est FAIT pour ca)

si depart c'est maintenant c'est pas le départ c'est une refonte



> Sur mon disque boutable lancé pour l'occasion, j'ai ramené dans Mail, V2 le dossier POP de Yahoo.


ohh je crains le pire
ramené comment??

tu sais il y a une fonction d'import d'archives dans Mail

il est vrai que tu ne lis pas les manuels , mais là ca commence à etre ahurissant


----------



## ronparchita (8 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu n'as pas compris
> en POP  la partie du haut ( reception brouillon envoye spam) ce sont des fichiers en dur sur le mac
> (pas en imap)
> Mais et Mail previent, si on *supprime* le compte , cette partie là (de ce compte) est supprimée


Ca signifie que si avant de suprimer mon compte yahoo.pop j'avais mis les reçus et les envoyés dans des boites créés "Sur mon Mac" je n'aurais rien perdu, ni emails ni temps consacrés à ces recupérations. 
Merci.  
Pour le faire, on selectionne les messages et on les fait glisser vers la boite "sur mon mac", c'est bien ça ?



pascalformac a dit:


> si départ c'etait il y a longtemps   t'as fait  le mauvais choix
> ce que tu cherches à faire est fait tranquille via...IMAP
> (imap est FAIT pour ca)



J'ai trouvé ça : La différence entre un compte pop et un compte imap est que le compte imap ne rapatrie pas les messages sur l'ordinateur , (sauf si paramétré pour), mais que ces messages restent sur le serveur de XXX. Tandis que le compte pop, lui, rapatrie tous les messages sur l'ordinateur de l'utilisateur; et les messages sur le serveur sont supprimés du serveur après avoir été rapatriés sur le Mac. (après un délai paramétrable). 

Donc en IMAP, le Mac grave dans le marbre du disque dur sans pour autant effacer ce qu'il y a dans le serveur. Par contre quand la masse d'emails sur le serveur atteint le maxi de l'espace alloué, le serveur purge chaque fois qu'il y a besoin. C'est ça ?




pascalformac a dit:


> ohh je crains le pire
> ramené comment??


La Mac attitude : clic bloqué sur le fichier à copier dans le disque de sauvegarde deposé dans le dossier V2 du Disque boutable pour tester  
Surprise, la fenêtre de Mail n'a rien montré, je me demande bien ou ce dossier s'est copié. Comme à la sauvegarde boutable suivante tout a été remis en ordre, pas de problème, mais quand même grosse déception :rose:



pascalformac a dit:


> tu sais il y a une fonction d'import d'archives dans Mail
> 
> il est vrai que tu ne lis pas les manuels , mais là ca commence à etre ahurissant



+1 

Je trouve comme toi qu'avoir 25 méthodes pour déplacer un dossier ce n'est pas faciliter la vie des Mac Users. Il faut vraiment des trésors d'imagination pour, avant de rencontrer le problème, consulter une aide pour voir si là, cette fois, ça va pas être plus compliqué.

Ou alors il faut être toi  Comment as-tu eu la curiosité d'aller voir ?

Ton conseil était bon, tout est venu se poser "sur mon Mac". J'hésite à te parler du bazar que ça a mis. Dans "Importation" je me retrouve avec l'innénarable, des dossiers en masse, messages effacés, brouillons, recu, reçu 2, 3 ; 4  et dans ce premier reçu, 4 niveaux qui se terminent par 6 dossiers sur le même plan.

J'aimerais bien mettre un peu d'ordre la-dedans et notamment effacer les sous dossiers vides. Ca poserait des problèmes ? Regrouper tous les emails reçus par exemple dans un seul dossier. Ce serait possible ?

Comme précédemment, j'avais fait une restauration de Time Machine à priori incomplete et que j'ai fait celle ci de TribackUp laquelle a l'air plus conséquente, y a-t-il un soft Apple qui permettrait de pouvoir supprimer un des doublons ?

Encore merci


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Ca signifie que si avant de suprimer mon compte yahoo.pop j'avais mis les reçus et les envoyés dans des boites créés "Sur mon Mac" je n'aurais rien perdu, ni emails ni temps consacrés à ces recupérations.
> Merci.
> Pour le faire, on selectionne les messages et on les fait glisser vers la boite "sur mon mac", c'est bien ça ?


tu commences à effleurer les bases....


> J'ai trouvé ça : La différence entre un compte pop et un compte imap est que le compte imap ne rapatrie pas les messages sur l'ordinateur , (sauf si paramétré pour), mais que ces messages restent sur le serveur de XXX. Tandis que le compte pop, lui, rapatrie tous les messages sur l'ordinateur de l'utilisateur; et les messages sur le serveur sont supprimés du serveur après avoir été rapatriés sur le Mac. (après un délai paramétrable).


oui et non
coté archives serveur ca dépend des réglages choisis
et en pop on peut parfaitement tout garder en ligne 
(réglage par defaut de beaucoup de services, très recommandé car de facto c'est une sauvegarde entiere en plus)



> Donc en IMAP, le Mac grave dans le marbre du disque dur sans pour autant effacer ce qu'il y a dans le serveur.


non, c'est même l'inverse , en imap dans Mail c'est PAS gravé dans le mac c'est même uniquement un reflet temporaire, ce qui est gravé c'est uniquement ( en imap) la partie "sur mon mac"





> Par contre quand la masse d'emails sur le serveur atteint le maxi de l'espace alloué, le serveur purge chaque fois qu'il y a besoin. C'est ça ?


 ca dépend des services




> La Mac attitude : clic bloqué sur le fichier à copier dans le disque de auvegarde deposé dans le dossier V2 du Disque boutable pour tester
> Surprise, la fenêtre de Mail n'a rien montré, je me demande bien ou ce dossier s'est copié. Comme à la sauvegarde boutable suivante tout a été remis en ordre, pas de problème, mais quand même grosse déception :rose:


 normal, c'est pas la manip
il faut importer



> Ou alors il faut être toi  Comment as-tu eu la curiosité d'aller voir ?


en tous domaines quand on veut faire quelque chose jamais fait avant il est raisonnable de voir comment on fait
(ca s'appelle "apprendre")



> J'aimerais bien mettre un peu d'ordre la-dedans et notamment effacer les sous dossiers vides. Ca poserait des problèmes ? Regrouper tous les emails reçus par exemple dans un seul dossier. Ce serait possible ?


il y a mille et une facons de proceder, après c'est selon le caractère de chacun et les besoins
certains déplacent à la main , d'autres via des règles , d'autres classent par bal intelligentes ( qui ne sont que des listes des resultats de recherches selon critères comme les dossiers intelligents mac ou playlists intelligentes itunes) 
et d'autres se foutent un peu du classement précis puisque dans 90% des cas on n'a que rarement besoin de revenir sur des archives
et quand on en a besoin on fait une recherche du message ou on crée un dossier( ou une bal intelligente)  dédié aux messages vraiment importants à ce moment là

en tous cas l'essentiel c'est que tu as les archives qui sont dans le dossier " importation" ( ou importation 1 ,2 ;3 selon facon de faire)
ensuite tu ranges

ou tu peux recommencer 
et importer pas à pas, BAL par BAL


> Comme précédemment, j'avais fait une restauration de Time Machine à priori incomplete et que j'ai fait celle ci de TribackUp laquelle a l'air plus conséquente, y a-t-il un soft Apple qui permettrait de pouvoir supprimer un des doublons ?


il y a surement des scripts

je me suis rarement interessé à ca pour divers raisons
1 je range
aussi bien sur le logiciel de messagerie qu'en ligne
(et en imap c'est le même rangement au départ, par definition de l'imap)
2 s' il y a des doublons je m'en fous ! ca n'empêche pas l'outil de fonctionner

--
et dans ton cas
il est possible que Mail perd un peu ses billes ( indexation qui change souvent , à cause de manips de déplacements massifs)
ca se corrige


----------



## ronparchita (10 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu commences à effleurer les bases....



Des yeux, seulement des yeux. Et ça les fait pleurer 

Sais-tu pourquoi un message qui m'est arrive hier n'est pas apparu dans "boite de réception Yahoo (IMAP)" mais dans "SUR MON MAC, YAHOO.FR, Bulk Mail". A cause de ça je l'ai raté.

Y a t-il quelque chose que je puisse faire pour que ça ne se reproduise pas ? 

Apprendre disais-tu. Quand on ne fait rien on n'en a pas besoin. A l'inverse quand on travaille beaucoup, forcément on a besoin d'apprendre. Il arrive un moment ou il faut faire des choix (et des sacrifices). Passer trois heures à bosser un texte de loi par exemple pour savoir exactement à quoi il s'applique et quelles sont ses limites afin de fonder ou non une réclamation de Conseil Syndical et pour faire économiser plusieurs centaines d'euros à ces copropriétaires, ou passer trois heures à errer d'une aide de logiciel à des fora pour trouver comment faire telle opération sur son Mac qu'on risque malheureusement d'oublier en quelques semaines car le problème ne se représentera pas, il faut peser le pour et le contre, établir des priorités. Le temps n'est pas élastique. Ensuite, il y a les gouts de chacun, la satisfaction de la passion et nous n'avons pas tous les mêmes attirances. Apprendre, tu as raison, sans apprendre, la vie, la mienne, la tienne n'aurait pas de sens, mais le champ est vaste, trop !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2014)

ecoute
1 tu n'as pas bien fait les choses d'entrée 
2 tu as "réparé " à l'arrache "( sans respect des procédures)
3- tu as fais des manips de deplacement divers 
=>
fichiers de gestion Mail  fragilisés ( dont indexation Mail)

et en bonus 
4 tu as un des services email les plus daubeux du moment ( yahoo)
et """" l'amelioration""""" récente de yahoo  n'a fait qu"empirer les choses

il suffit de passer  quelques moments sur les forums yahoo pour s'en rendre compte


----------



## ronparchita (11 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ecoute
> 1 tu n'as pas bien fait les choses d'entrée
> 2 tu as "réparé " à l'arrache "( sans respect des procédures)
> 3- tu as fais des manips de deplacement divers
> ...



Sur le disque dur de mon ordi j'ai fait seulement deux choses, 
- restaurer via Time Machine les emails effacés par erreur. Time Machine est fait pour ça.
- Importer la BAL sauvegardée par TRIBACKUP en suivant tres exactement la procédure que tu m'as indiquée.
Je n'ai rien fait d'autre ni déplacé quoi que ce soit.

Ca faisait trois ans environ que je me servais de Yahoo sans probleme.
Et depuis que je suis passé en IMAP, j'ai eu deux fois le probleme de messages qui ne sont pas apparus dans boite de réception en haut de la fenêtre de gauche mais si dans Bulk Mail. 

Est-ce à ton avis un problème de Mail ?
Si oui est-ce que ça se répare ?
Ou est-ce que ça vient de Yahoo ?
Si ça vient de Yahoo, quels seraient à ton avis les deux meilleurs prestataires qui pourraient le remplacer

D'avance je te remercie


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Je n'ai rien fait d'autre ni déplacé quoi que ce soit.


Ah bon ? et ca :
je cite


> La Mac attitude : clic bloqué sur le fichier à copier dans le disque de  sauvegarde deposé dans le dossier V2 du Disque boutable pour tester
> Surprise, la fenêtre de Mail n'a rien montré, je me demande bien ou ce  dossier s'est copié. Comme à la sauvegarde boutable suivante tout a été  remis en ordre, pas de problème, mais quand même grosse déception :rose:


----





> trois ans environ que je me servais de Yahoo sans probleme.Et depuis que je suis passé en IMAP, j'ai eu deux fois le probleme de messages qui ne sont pas apparus dans boite de réception en haut de la fenêtre de gauche mais si dans Bulk Mail.


 Bulk mail peut avoir divers sens selon les services
ca peut etre "lot "  comme " indesirable"
voir ca en fonction des intitulés utilisés par  yahoo 
(puisque l'imap reprend les noms)

par ailleurs comme déjà dit tu as fait successivement des masses de manips et l'indexation Mail peut etre bancale , messages invisibles , mal placés , pas jetés  alors qu'on les avait supprimés etc
*très* banal , *surtout* lors de grosses manips successives
une indexation Mail peut se refaire
(plein de fils là dessus)


> Est-ce à ton avis un problème de Mail ?
> Si oui est-ce que ça se répare ?


tout couac lié à comptes, réglages ou OS  se répare dans OSX
dont couac Mail
et il y a quantité de sujets là dessus



> Ou est-ce que ça vient de Yahoo ?


peut etre que non peut etre que oui 
disons que yahoo n'a peut etre pas aidé
 5 minutes sur les forums yahoo et on voit les dégats colateraux de leur ""amelioration" de cet automne, pas une réussite, voire un ratage complet
(certains disent copie ratée de... gmail)


> Si ça vient de Yahoo, quels seraient à ton avis les deux meilleurs prestataires qui pourraient le remplacer


en 2014 en grand public imap  gratuit  je dirai gmail et outlook.com (ex hotmail microsoft ) microsoft a entierement revu ses interfaces et outils emails en ligne ( qui etaient très en retard) et commence à etre presque au niveau de gmail voire presque équivalent
gmail est un des meilleurs services , en quelques années devenu la réference
rempli d'options pratiques ( multitags , recherche interne , filtres costauds, excellent antispam , releve de comptes externes  etc etc) 
tonnes de topos
avec des inconvénients (mineurs)
 dernierement maillage plus serré avec compte google et G+ leur fessebouque que google cherche à promouvoir , un reseau social plutot meilleur techniquement que fessebouque, pas dur fessebouque étant assez compliqué, mais G+ ne décolle pas
( d'où leur tentative de le mettre en avant  ) mais même ca  ca se régle
(evidemment faut lire des tutos pour ca)


----------



## ronparchita (11 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah bon ? et ca :
> je cite :
> La Mac attitude : clic bloqué sur le fichier à copier dans le disque de sauvegarde deposé dans le dossier V2 du Disque boutable pour tester



Il y avait pourtant tout expliqué. 
J'ai lu quelque part : si vous faites une sauvegarde boutable, il faut la tester. Si ça démarre sur ce disque externe, c'est rassurant. Ca permet aussi de tester de nouvelles applications et de savoir si tout se passe bien sans perturber votre ordi. Si ça marche, alors vous pourrez l'installer sur votre ordinateur.

Ma sauvegarde boutable quotidienne avec CCC met la sauvegarde à jour et verifie en plus les éléments déjà présents.
Donc la Mac attitude (c'etait une boutade) je l'ai faite sur le disque boutable. Sur mon ordi, Mail n'en a rien su.

Bon. Je vais te renouveler mes remerciements, très sincères  et voir comment Mail pourrait être désintoxiqué. Si je survis, je viendrai te dire.


----------



## PDD (13 Février 2014)

Je lis dans la réponse de "ronparchita"
 La différence entre un compte pop et un compte imap est  que le compte imap ne rapatrie pas les messages sur l'ordinateur ,  (sauf si paramétré pour), mais que ces messages restent sur le serveur  de XXX. Tandis que le compte pop, lui, rapatrie tous les messages sur  l'ordinateur de l'utilisateur; et les messages sur le serveur sont  supprimés du serveur après avoir été rapatriés sur le Mac. (après un  délai paramétrable). 

Je viens de passer mes comptes de pop à imap et mes messages envoyés reçus sont dans mes BAL comme avant, dois je comprendre qu'ils ne vont pas y rester? Merci de m'éclairer car je suis un peu inquiet...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

PDD a dit:


> J
> Je viens de passer mes comptes de pop à imap et mes messages envoyés reçus sont dans mes BAL comme avant, dois je comprendre qu'ils ne vont pas y rester? Merci de m'éclairer car je suis un peu inquiet...


alala
de QUELLES BAL tu parles?
c'est pourtant simple et déjà expliqué dans divers fils es emails dans Mail

en imap les messages ne sont pas en dur , ils sont des reflets temporaires du compte en ligne
ils ne restent " en dur" sur  le mac que si placés -copiés dans des BAL " sur mon mac" ( d'où le nom de cette section là s_ur mon mac_ = c'est sur mon mac )

en pop les messages sont rappatriés en dur


quand au comportement des données en ligne , ce n'est PAS lié au statut(pop imap)  du compte mais  aux  réglages choisis par l'utilisateur , tant sur Mail que coté compte en ligne

et comme déjà dit en mode sécurité optimale on opte pour...ne RIEN supprimer du compte en ligne
 garder ( recus -envoyés) sur le compte en ligne est une securité
de facto quelque soit l'email (pop imap)  et stratégie coté mac , ca fait alors une sauvegarde en ligne


----------



## PDD (13 Février 2014)

Je parle des BAL "normales" que je vois dans mail, en imap elles semblent exactement les même qu'en pop. Les messages qui y sont vont disparaitre"?
Bon ils y restent si je coupe mon WiFi, donc ils semblent bien "définitivement" dans mon Mac ou bien je déconne?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles normales
et comme par ailleurs la disposition imap  varie selon les versions Mail...


----------



## PDD (13 Février 2014)

Dans mon Mail j'ai à gauche en dessous de "boites  aux lettres", "boite de réception" avec mes 3 comptes indiqués  et en dessous "messages envoyé" avec aussi mes 3 comptes, en dessous j'ai la corbeille.
J'ai cela depuis toujours avec Mail...
Ce qui est enregistré dans ces comptes n'y reste pas en imap?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Dans mon Mail j'ai à gauche en dessous de "boites  aux lettres", "boite de réception" avec mes 3 comptes indiqué  et en dessous "messages envoyé" avec aussi mes 3 comptes, en dessous j'ai la corbeille.
> J'ai cela depuis toujours avec Mail...
> Ce qui est enregistré dans ces comptes n'y reste pas en imap?


ben non
si c'est de l'imap ca reste de l'imap
si c'est du pop c'est en dur
re lire ma rep précédente

outre que c'est expliqué dans divers tutos

tu peux le constater via un test TRES simple
envoi de adresse A  imap ( à toi) vers adresse B imap  ( à toi)

tu auras assez vite reception envoyés qui le refletent

ensuite tu vas en ligne sur un des comptes  imap A ou B peu importe lequel
et en ligne tu supprimes le message test du compte en ligne

A la synchro suivante ce message ne sera PLUS dans Mail non plus
CQFD


----------



## PDD (13 Février 2014)

ok merci je teste car je n'ai jamais utilisé l'imap...je ne connais pas ...
Merci j'ai compris, c'est bien cela et je vais repasser en pop et aller voir mes "faux spams" sur le serveur de l'université...Dommage qu'en pop on ne puisse recevoir les spams sur le Mac comme en imap...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

PDD a dit:


> ok merci je teste car je n'ai jamais utilisé l'imap...je ne connais pas ...
> Merci j'ai compris, c'est bien cela et je vais repasser en pop et aller voir mes "faux spams" sur le serveur de l'université...Dommage qu'en pop on ne puisse recevoir les spams sur le Mac comme en imap...


ben a priori les SPAMS c'est de l'*IN*désirable
des choses qu'on ne veut *PAS* recevoir et  bloquer

donc en POP  les messages indesirables détectés par le filtre en ligne
  bloque les messages AVANT  releve des messages vus comme désirés
en IMAP c'est une autre approche
 comme c'est un reflet du compte en ligne ( ou l'équivalent d'aller soi même sur le compte en ligne)
 on peut voir les indesirables détectés  par le service en ligne exactement comme si on était allé en ligne soi même


----------



## PDD (13 Février 2014)

Merci j'ai maintenant bien compris, ce qui est curieux c'est que mon université (qui autorise l'utilisation des adresses université à des fins privées) considère comme spams les factures d'électricité, les factures de magasins, les messages de MacWay, les offres de la FNAC,...


----------



## ronparchita (13 Février 2014)

pdd a dit:


> dommage qu'en pop on ne puisse recevoir les spams sur le mac comme en imap...



:d:d:d:d


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Merci j'ai maintenant bien compris, ce qui est curieux c'est que mon université (qui autorise l'utilisation des adresses université à des fins privées) considère comme spams les factures d'électricité, les factures de magasins, les messages de MacWay, les offres de la FNAC,...


pas du tout curieux
de facto il est probable que cette université opta pour une politique de BON SENS et logique
adresses "université" pour ...des échanges entre personnes

les exemples que tu mentionnes sont tous mais alors tous de l'ordre du "commercial"
Cette fac n'a aucune envie de dépenser SON fric pour acheminer ca

( et d'ailleurs un autre truc de bon sens , c'est d'avoir une adresse completement séparée spécifiquement réservée pour ce genre de chose , elle sera spammée plus vite que d'autres , et comme dans une boite aux lettres d'immeuble ca envahit , mélangée au courrier perso, alors autant séparer d'entrée )


----------



## PDD (15 Février 2014)

Notre université autorise  la messagerie privée sur son serveur dans la limite des 5 G disponibles pour chacun. Bien sur que j'ai eu plus deux autres adresses hotmail pour mon "privé stricte". Mais si je demande une offre à un fournisseur dans le cadre de mon travail et que la réponse du fournisseur est considérée comme un spam, cela pose un problème, si j'achète pour mon service du matériel informatique il est normal que les offres des sociétés qui le vendent soient "vues "officiellement"et pas comme du spam...C'est cela que j'ai souligné.
En plus les adresses de notre université peuvent être conservées "officiellement" lors de la mise à la pension d'un membre du personnel, à ce moment elles ne servent quasi plus que pour le privé.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2014)

ben va donc en parler au responsable informatique de la fac
c'est à LUI de corriger les filtres
encore que la fac a peut etre sous traité et  opté pour un service externe clef en mains
(mal réglé)


----------



## PDD (15 Février 2014)

Je l'ai fait, on va voir si cela va s'améliorer dans le futur...mais notre administration est "un peu" lourde...


----------



## ronparchita (17 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Mail s'est dérèglé.

J'envoie des messages collectifs à des personnes qui préferent ne pas apparaitre aux autres destinataires.
Je me met en destinataire avec ceux qui veulent apparaitre et je mets les autres en Cci.
Tout ça fonctionnait bien jusqu'à ce que je remarque ce matin que les destinataire en Cci n'apparaissent plus quand je vais dans messages envoyés.

Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ?

Des idées 

D'avance merci


----------



## PDD (17 Février 2014)

Je viens de vérifier chez moi cela fonctionne bien, peut être relancer le Mac après passage d'Onyx...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2014)

bah ca arrive
de là à refaire tes plists pas sûr que ca vaille le coup

mais de toutes facons il te suffit de cliquer le message contenu brut  pour ravoir la liste


----------



## ronparchita (19 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> bah ca arrive
> de là à refaire tes plists pas sûr que ca vaille le coup
> mais de toutes facons il te suffit de cliquer le message contenu brut  pour ravoir la liste



Je n'en connais qu'un c'est celui de pref, com.apple.mail.plist
Je l'avais refais. Je suis allé sur le message avec contenu brut, rien n'apparaissait. Je suis allé dans  et là je l'ai ramené, il se trouve maintenant dans Mail, Time Machine, Messages récupérés à coté de INBOX et il contient les Cci.

J'ai supprimé le .plist à nouveau et depuis, apparemment, je n'ai plus le problème.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2014)

attention à un detail agacant si c'est du gmail avec Mail
gmail en ligne ne liste les  adresses detaillés CCI QUE si c'est envoyé par la page webmail , pas  celles des messages rédigés envoyés par mail


----------



## ronparchita (19 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> attention à un detail agacant si c'est du gmail avec Mail
> gmail en ligne ne liste les  adresses detaillés CCI QUE si c'est envoyé par la page webmail , pas  celles des messages rédigés envoyés par mail



Agaçant, sur le moment est un bien faible mot, mais j'ai été obligé de me servir de gmail parce que Mail ne parvenait plus a envoyer mes messages via yahoo.
Si ça s'est arrangé, c'est peut-être parce que j'ai viré .plist 
Donc je desactive les envois par gmail. Merci de l'info tres utile en ce qui me concerne. 

Il n'y a aucune restriction au mouvement des fichiers d'un endroit à un autre sur "sur mon mac" ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Agaçant, sur le moment est un bien faible mot, mais j'ai été obligé de me servir de gmail parce que Mail ne parvenait plus a envoyer mes messages via yahoo.
> Si ça s'est arrangé, c'est peut-être parce que j'ai viré .plist
> Donc je desactive les envois par gmail. Merci de l'info tres utile en ce qui me concerne.


il n'y a aucune raison de desactiver l'envoi par gmail dans Mail !

*le CCI dans Mail listera les adresses et elles seront parfaitement visibles dans Mail  tant que le message est dans Mail
mais si le message est envoyé par Mail,  ne seront pas listées dans l'interface en ligne gmail
ce n'est pas très genant , c'est juste à savoir




> Il n'y a aucune restriction au mouvement des fichiers d'un endroit à un autre sur "sur mon mac" ?


pas que je sache

par contre si tu parles de milliers de messages en une manip , la réindexation peut prendre du temps voire devenir bancale et à refaire


----------

